# Hickory Morels in Tenn



## pomoxis64 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have found about 100 morels in the last four days (Hamilton Co.) For sure, not every Hickory I searched had morels but 100% of the ones I found were associated with a hickory tree. Not just any kind of hickory but a "scaly bark" (I think). Maybe shagbark, I'm not sure I know the diffenence but I zero in one kind of tree. My question is - A lot of people are finding morels in Tennessee. Are they also finding them around hickorys or some is it some other kind of tree. Maybe its the fishing conundrum. Ninty percent of the bass I have caught were on a spinner bait. But then 90% of the time I fish, I'm using a spinner bait.


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

Go with what works! I have not found any under hickory in Tennessee yet, but I wont rule them out.


----------



## pomoxis64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nixtr, I've read a lot of books about "how" and "where" but I've looked in all those places. One book I read today emphatically stated "don't look under trees with nuts or acorns". Hey, I'm a novice but I have found about 130 near Chattanooga (48 Monday) and everyone of them was close to a Hickory tree. The Shagbark trees were no good. There is a similar tree, I think (my books and the internet are confusing) that it may be Shellbark. In the woods they are easily seen to be different. As I said I'm a novice. I'm also a biologist and a person that has spent all his life looking at nature. I've covered a lot of ground around here. Those dad-gummed morels were all close to that one kind of tree. But today, I broke the ice. I found a beautiful yellow (big foot) deep in a deep thicket near a Sycamore. Yeaa! The Hickory curse is broken.


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

Here in IL I find quite a few of the deliciosa species of morel under hickory, especially shagbarks. One spot in particular produces them.

I hear hunters in the TN/KY/AR/OK regions find a lot under cedar trees. Have you had luck with those?


----------

